# wifes anniversary glock19



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I finally remembered to post pictures of my wife's flock I got her for our anniversary this year...if you aren't already wearing sunglasses, you might want to put some on...lol
Duracoated by Brian at Al's in pace (did a great job for a fair price BTW)


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

My eyes!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Loud!!!:yes:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Holy shiite!!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I figure she can't loose it in her 50gal. purse lol


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

Good job i would run from a woman with that Maxfold


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Holy cow that thing is bright. Looks cool though.

If she ever has to use it I bet it will give her an extra second or two while the would be robber tries to figure out what the heck she has in her hand.

You two aren't Mr. and Mrs Riddler are you?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

all I can say is .....


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

If she ever pulled it out she would probably have to actually fire it before anyone believed it wasn't a toy.


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Cool pistol, definitely have no problem finding it.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn ! you wasn't kiddin .


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

The bad guy might laugh at such a gun...until he looses his ability to laugh. 
Nice!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

She's the only person able to jam a glock (limp wristed it).. she's good now..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Someone is gonna be awfully surprised when it doesn't shoot water out of it....


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Someone is gonna be awfully surprised when it doesn't shoot water out of it....


Thats exactly what I was thinking!!!:yes:


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

My wife just said.....
"Guns are black and grey and wood grain.....don't mess with it....it ain't broke"

LOL


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

So.......................when are you going to get her a matching AR?

Rick


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> So.......................when are you going to get her a matching AR?
> 
> Rick


One is enough for her...me on the other hand....


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*Limp Wristed*



aaronious45 said:


> She's the only person able to jam a glock (limp wristed it).. she's good now..


 
I know this is gonna get me picked on but what the hell is limp wristed and how does it tie into a glock or any gun jamming? I have heard this phrase many times. Thanks and enjoy


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Limp wristing is not having a stiff wrist/forearm. When you shoot, the gun moves with the cycling of the spent casing not allowing it to eject.

Driftfisher is bad about having limp wrists lol


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

How much did that cost?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

180 I think


----------

